

Notorious hacker Sabu has to help the FBI for another six months - Parseco
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/02/notorious-hacker-sabu-has-to-help-the-fbi-for-another-six-months/

======
trotsky
I think saying "has to" is far too charitable. In the US you can't be
compelled to actively assist an investigation. Hector is now nothing more than
a professional snitch - he has voluntarily spent more time actively working to
put kids in jail than he spent "working against the man" in anon/lulz/anti
efforts combined.

The work he's doing now doesn't even relate to the activities he participated
in since those bridges are long ago burned. These days the feebs are providing
him with lists of infosec folks they haven't been able to get anything on who
he then tries to befriend and then encourages them to commit crimes that he
suggests.

Quite the committed activist.

------
edem
He is actually a cracker I think.

~~~
adamman
Let's leave race out of this.

~~~
jrogers65
Kindly stop making comments like these or go back to Reddit.

~~~
hackmiester
Is humor not allowed on HN?

~~~
jrogers65
There is a tradition of keeping discussions on-topic or at least insightful.
Off-the-cuff humourous comments are not really suited for a site like this.
There are myraid places where that kind of expression is the norm already.
This brings the benefit of increasing the quality of the discussion and
results in there being less irrelevant text to sift through.

~~~
adamman
Just ignore comments you don't like or down vote them. By engaging you create
more "irrelevant text".

~~~
edem
You can't downvote here. This is not SE.

~~~
adamman
You can if you've got sufficient karma.

------
drivingmenuts
Everything about that letter seems kind of creepy. "Pursuant to his
cooperation agreement" ... which expires when? When the FBI decides they don't
need him anymore?

That kind of wording makes it sound like they could, in effect, postpone it
forever.

